# More Adder Pics



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a quick couple of pics of an adder i rescued, released it at my local nature reserve


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

what did it need rescuing from? Did you release it in the same area as you rescued it?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

It was in a walled garden where i work, the problem was they have a dog thats blind that walks around in the garden, and as a meeting was not a good idea i made the choice to capture it and release slightly further down the road in an area already populated by adders


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> Just a quick couple of pics of an adder i rescued, released it at my local nature reserve


I'll go with what stuart said why did he need rescuing and did he go back on the site he came from, if not he will probably struggle. Also did yo put the snake back on to a SSSI (releasing animals on one may be an offence) or get authorisation on a local reserve to do so?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

i do work for natural england and am very well aware of the do and donts of herps etc


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> i do work for natural england and am very well aware of the do and donts of herps etc


So why was the snake in need of rescue?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

as i said above, a blind dog lives in the garden, so a meeting would havve not been good, for either the dog or the adder, i had to make a choice either relocate the adder or see what the consequences of a meeting were, if the dog had been bitten, i think the adder would have been killed probably once it was seen again, and as we know they are persecuted enough as it is.
Anyway im not going to justify my action anymore, as it was the right one at that point and i stand by it.

Would you have done anything differently, had you have been me??


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> as i said above, a blind dog lives in the garden, so a meeting would havve not been good, for either the dog or the adder, i had to make a choice either relocate the adder or see what the consequences of a meeting were, if the dog had been bitten, i think the adder would have been killed probably once it was seen again, and as we know they are persecuted enough as it is.
> Anyway im not going to justify my action anymore, as it was the right one at that point and i stand by it.
> 
> Would you have done anything differently, had you have been me??


Its not a matter of you justifying yourself for your actions its about telling Joe public why and pointing out that its generally bad practice.

A little defensive arnt you?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

lovely adder and I think your decision was right, you obviously knew what you were doing but then everybody is an "expert" on here so its hard to tell one from the other. lol


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Its not a matter of you justifying yourself for your actions its about telling Joe public why and pointing out that its generally bad practice.
> 
> A little defensive arnt you?


 
probably because i know how threads like this turn out whiuch is why i left it as i rescued it and left it at that,
and as we have spoken about bat work to each other i think you know im responsible enough to know what im talking about conservation wise.
I think you were quick enough to jump in and have a good say, but yes i agree its not generally the done thing, but there is a sticky about this is there not.

I think the word expert is somewhat overrated, i prefer knowledgable enthusiast!!!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ben W said:


> probably because i know how threads like this turn out whiuch is why i left it as i rescued it and left it at that,
> and as we have spoken about bat work to each other i think you know im responsible enough to know what im talking about conservation wise.
> I think you were quick enough to jump in and have a good say, but yes i agree its not generally the done thing, but there is a sticky about this is there not.
> 
> I think the word expert is somewhat overrated, i prefer knowledgable enthusiast!!!


Sorry if you thought I jumped in but I do believe that the general public need to known that Adders etc are not just moved without a great deal of thought.

I''ll leave it at that.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree, its not just a thing for everyone to do, its the first i have ever moved in 30+ years of herp watching/keeping etc.

I apreciate your view and i may have taken it wrongly too.

Lets just accept we both love adders, and want them all to flourish and survive in greater numbers and hope that people will appreciate them for the stunning creatures that they are.

Ben


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Gorgeous animals!

Isn't it a shame St. Patrick saw fit to banish all of the snakes from Ireland?
We never get to experience natural beauty like this! :sad:


----------

